# Teespring's Boosted Network - how does it really work??



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

I've just launched my first store on Teespring a week ago. Since then I've published 19 designs with no success. I've given 0,5$ every time I've launched campaign to be included in their Boosted Network.
And now I'm confused. The first time I did it I was asked if I'm a designer or a marketer or something else, then I choose "a designer with no networking skills" (something like that, but in different words). So they proposed me their "Boosted Network" then for a first time. I know they have something like trust scores, which are higher when someone buys your stuff. But I thought they will help me to get these first sales with boosted network, right? After all I gave my money on it. Yet although I found niches passionate about a subject (I'm pretty sure about it, cause I'm too a part of their scope), I make sure to have highest quality designs possible, bought few FB ads, I'm still not a part of other markets.
In conclusion, am I missing something? Please, can somebody explain me what's going on here? Or maybe Teespring team doesn't like artistic styles in their store?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Teespring gets all the money, you get a finger in the insert your text here.


----------



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

Doesn't sound optimistic... Is there better alternative among POD sites, or everywhere's the same?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're not getting sales from Teespring boost, and you're not getting sales from Facebook, maybe it's that no one is interested in your designs?


Post a link.


----------



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

Oki, here it is: https://teespring.com/stores/cool-planet-2



splathead said:


> If you're not getting sales from Teespring boost, and you're not getting sales from Facebook, maybe it's that no one is interested in your designs?
> 
> 
> Post a link.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Wikawi said:


> Oki, here it is: https://teespring.com/stores/cool-planet-2



I like the wolf, but I am probably biased as a former owner of sibirian husky.  If I would wear/made that kinda shirt for me, it would be without that square around the wolf. So I would probably use negative positive space differently then you did.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Just a question. Doesn't people on those pod sites have like 1000 or more designs per store? I don't know why I think so. Maybe I was reading somewhere...


----------



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

😉 maybe I’d think about second version of that wolf... anyway, many thanks for your opinion.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Teespring IS a print on demand site. 



Your designs certainly are sell-able. So it boils down to marketing and getting the word out. Teespring has thousands of hits on key word searches such as 'environment', 'conservation', etc. What key words did you give them for your boost? Have you tested to see if you show up on the 1st page using those search terms?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

6 designs will never be enough, no matter how many different "products" you place them on.

My first visit to Teaspring, but, there are 20 categories in apparel alone. If you want to attempt to cut through the noise of all of the other designers then I think you'd need a minimum 0f 10 different designs in every single category but realistically you'd probably need more.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i like the zebra penguin and the wolf (with seacookie's suggestion + lose the text)

make this your style niche, and leave the messaging off-design (use cards with the tee's/hangtag back, or on your site)


----------



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

Joe,
I've just cheked keywords I used, like 'environment', 'ecology', etc. and I can not see my t-shirts anywhere near the frontpage. So looks like I definitely have a work to do...


----------



## Wikawi (Sep 9, 2019)

into the T said:


> i like the zebra penguin and the wolf (with seacookie's suggestion + lose the text)
> 
> make this your style niche, and leave the messaging off-design (use cards with the tee's/hangtag back, or on your site)



Thanks for suggestion 
And now as a complete newbie I must ask... what do you mean by "use cards"?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Wikawi said:


> So looks like I definitely have a work to do...


 Work is good. Problem is, if you don't have any work.


[media]https://media.giphy.com/media/NpR0iEICAcVoI/giphy.gif[/media]


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't do PODs, but main issue I think it the one JynxDezyns mentioned. How to cut true all the noise on those sites. As soon someone clicks on for example ''wolf'' t-shirt, I guess he get bunch of suggestions from other designers with a wolf t-shirt. So just thinking about why should someone buy yours instead of 100 other wolfs? 



If I write on google teespring wolf i get this:
https://teespring.com/shop/wolf-t-shirts
your t-shirt was the third in the row, so not bad I would say. But I didn't check all the wolfs to see which one I like the best if I would be in situation where I would like to buy a wolf t-shirt.


But in reality how many people are searching for wolf t-shirt? Did you check? Just wondering.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

seacookie said:


> If I write on google teespring wolf i get this:


But if you use Teesprings own search on their homepage you get this.....

https://teespring.com/search?q=wolf

And the important information that you immediately get is right at the top of the page.....

10,497 Results for Wolf

The bigger problem is not this tho, as huge as that is.

Most people are going to search for wolf T shirt from Google directly & if you do that & then look in Google images teespring doesn't even rate.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

JynxDezyns said:


> But if you use Teesprings own search on their homepage you get this.....
> 
> https://teespring.com/search?q=wolf
> 
> ...



Now I better understand why he didn't sell anything. 

10,497 Results for Wolf


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Wikawi said:


> Thanks for suggestion
> And now as a complete newbie I must ask... what do you mean by "use cards"?


just a business card printed with your messaging and a thank you
or if you are so inclined, a portion of the sale goes to 'polish penguin preservation'
the design becomes the doorway to your message, a conversation starter

start selling local, markets/tourist towns/etc., with a website as a backup
don't limit your designs, you never know what will take off
polish pride is big right now, tap into that to get your name out there (but always be original and/or innovative)
then let your name grow organically 
and wear your designs everywhere you go, you'd be surprised how many sales i made like that

your designs could be done with a cheap cutter, some vinyl and a press


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

Set up your own Shopify site, find a local printer that prints on-demand will do you much better. I do that here in Canada, I charge $15 for basic shirts if you sell your designs for $30 you make $15 however end user must pay to ship,


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Jynx, there is the reality. NO ONE, not FB or TS is going to promote your store. NO ONE.
Yes you can throw money their way, but you will not get a 'thank you' in return and the results invisible.
There are so many well established stores ahead of you.
I think you are relegated to one of these 3.
1. Wait them out until your inventory, sales (relevance) is established or the competition dies off.
2. Separate your message to be different than the cloud of voices in the Environment chorus. My visit to your site stirred no emotion in me. You product must be transformative to the buyer.
3. Take ownership of the problem. No One is going to promote your store regardless of the money you through at them. YOU MUST DO IT. And you can do it better than them all. The catch is, the cost to you will be TIME.

Understand what the 'real' issue is in today's commerce. The issue is barriers are being created between the business and the consumer creating in impenetrable curtain that only the promise of money suggests the curtain will part. This is true in EVERY business. That is why the business must employ their genius to build their own conduit to the consumer.

I suggest the following action. This suggestion is based on the value of the back story. A piece of art by Salvador Dali is not all that impressive until you know the story of Dali. The same applies to your art. Until the back story is known the value is low. 
Consider also the strategy of AIR JORDAN. Each shoe comes with a cryptic story. The buyer/wearer purchased a story they can tell.

So, do you really want to change the outcome a little more quickly? Blogging with links to your store. YouTube videos with long-tail search and links to your store is the place to tell your story, reveal your genius and share your passion......and keep your dollars in your pocket.

It does take a commitment to excellence and vigilance to not break the link. And as your skill in the process increases the clarity of your message and purpose will separate you from the rest.
Best of success to you.


----------

